# Moving to calgary...need help please..



## h_moria (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I currently reside in Montreal and i'm in the process of moving to calgary. I have been looking for jobs but i haven' t found anything yet. I would appreciate any help and advice you to could give me .

Thanks


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

What do you want tons for work might help focus replies?


----------



## h_moria (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks, I am a accountant so i am looking for accounting jobs


----------

